# Marinas in Banderas Bay, Mexico



## macmhuirich (Jul 20, 2000)

I am currently cruising Pacific Mexico and may need to summer over down here during hurricane season. Has anybody out there stayed at any of the marinas in Bahia de Banderas? Specifically, Paradise Village Marina and Marina Nuevo Vallarta in Nuevo Vallarta Inlet, Marina Vallarta in Puerto Vallarta, and the marina in La Cruz? Anybody used any of these marinas as a hurricane hole during the hurricane season? Also does anybody have any experience with Marina San Carlos up in the Sea of Cortez?

Thanks!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

San Carlos will be safer for the short cyclone season. Huge hardstand there as well for long term storage. Sn'er Zeehag is currently in Barrra de navida, maybe she could answer some more of your questions.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have two sets of friends who have wintered here -one used San Carlos every time, the other left his boat in Mazatlan afloat for the past several years.

I know that the first couple really liked la Cruz and their boat was there during the tsunami from the Japanese earthquake..

Funnily enough, I've just now watched the sun go down over Banderas Bay from the deck of our rented condo


----------



## joncynn (Feb 15, 2015)

we left out boat in Paradise village for the 2012 hurricane season great marina we are a 36' cost around 450 USD biggest problem was hired a Canadian that came highly recomended by the mamagement there we are pretty certain he never set foot on our boat last year lots of mold and termites YUK!! we left her in Mazatlan last season cheaper and Tony's boat management did a great job 
Good Luck 
SV Alcyone Jon and Cyn


----------



## dan_retz (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you provide the name of the marina?
Thanks, Dan


----------



## macmhuirich (Jul 20, 2000)

Dan- there are two marinas in Mazatlan. Marina Mazatlan and Marina El Cid. Marina Mazatlan is by far the most affordable.

My Pacific Seacraft 37 is currently at Paradise Village Marina in Nuevo Vallarta. Left her there, laid up and afloat for the summer, in early June.. I flew down to check on things in late July and everything was as I would have hoped. The fellows I hired to take care of her are doing a good job. Summer rate at Paradise Village is $0.38 US per foot. Marina Mazatlan charges $0.36 US per foot for stays over 90 days.


----------



## vitalspark (Sep 27, 2017)

We stayed in Paradise Village for almost a month we loved it so much. For the cost of the slip, you can use all the amenities of the entire hotel including the pools, wifi, etc. We spent a couple weeks camped out in the posh hotel lobby drinking Monkey Arounds at half price during happy hour. What an amazing time we had. Just try the buffets in the morningtime. Awesome. Awesome Awesome.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

you started this thread in high season .. where did you end up for summer?


----------

